# Motorized Freestyle Snowboarding Simulator?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why the fuck does this even exist? I just want to shit on this thing.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you have any photos or video of it in action? Can't really get a solid idea of its intended purpose from that still shot. Does it strap to your feet? How is it ridden? Is there a way to run-out of anything or bail if things go bad? Or is it affixed to you a la scary Tranformer?

My tendency for self-preservation is piqued.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Wow!*

Looks sick. Don't know why BurtonAvenger wants to shit on it, might be sarcasm, also might be that he likes Burton, whatev, but it really looks cool! Are the shocks from a bicycle? It looks like fox rear wheel shocks. Idk


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

while i'd never want to ride one, i'd most definitely like to watch someone else get broke off on that thing... sorry, but it looks like it has a bad time written all over it!


----------



## rfalls86 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd ride it down the path it is on. But thats all.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Looks like a great way to die.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DCsnow said:


> Looks sick. Don't know why BurtonAvenger wants to shit on it, might be sarcasm, also might be that he likes Burton, whatev, but it really looks cool! Are the shocks from a bicycle? It looks like fox rear wheel shocks. Idk


Does it look like I was being sarcastic douche juice? Remove head from ass, wipe shit from eyes, then bring a more relevant post to the topic at hand.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Hmm.*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Does it look like I was being sarcastic douche juice? Remove head from ass, wipe shit from eyes, then bring a more relevant post to the topic at hand.


It's ok, I have built in shitwipers. As for the more relevant post, how about Burton. AAre you for or against Burton. Its hard to tell from your name.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Judging from BA's reaction I foresee that this will be reviewed in the "Bad ideas" section of angrysnowboarder.com within the next 48 hours. 

Don't know man... It looks insane but perhaps not neccessarily in a good way. I feels conceptually wrong with a motorised snowboards since it's supposed to go downhill with the help of gravity. Wouldn't you have been better off motorising a skateboard instead? As for snowboards on wheels / snowboards on ground I'd say plain mountainboarding/dirtboarding/freebording is more true to the original concept and just overall better.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ANy video about riding that board?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

How is this any different than all the other motorized mt boards? do you control this one with a smartphone instead of a wired throtle controller


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

bseracka said:


> How is this any different than all the other motorized mt boards? do you control this one with a smartphone instead of a wired throtle controller


Yes. You sent it a text like "brake" to brake. 30 seconds after you've splattered yourself all over the panel van, the brakes come on. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Yes. You sent it a text like "brake" to brake. 30 seconds after you've splattered yourself all over the panel van, the brakes come on. :laugh:


...but the mobile video you get from that is "_Spectacular!!!"_ :yahoo: :laugh: :eusa_clap:


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Do you have any photos or video of it in action? Can't really get a solid idea of its intended purpose from that still shot. Does it strap to your feet? How is it ridden? Is there a way to run-out of anything or bail if things go bad? Or is it affixed to you a la scary Tranformer?


Self preservation is right. Believe it or not, we too want to be able to bail if s*** hits the fan. Thinking at the moment of those freeboard half bindings, just so you can jump out quickly. But, testing over the next couple of months will probably give a better indicator.

Still early-ish days, but we will be gradually updating facebook with more pics and vids as we progress.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

DCsnow said:


> Looks sick. Don't know why BurtonAvenger wants to shit on it, might be sarcasm, also might be that he likes Burton, whatev, but it really looks cool! Are the shocks from a bicycle? It looks like fox rear wheel shocks. Idk


Cheers mate. Good eye, that's all I can say


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Don't know man... It looks insane but perhaps not neccessarily in a good way. I feels conceptually wrong with a motorised snowboards since it's supposed to go downhill with the help of gravity. Wouldn't you have been better off motorising a skateboard instead? As for snowboards on wheels / snowboards on ground I'd say plain mountainboarding/dirtboarding/freebording is more true to the original concept and just overall better.


Don't read too much into the thread heading. The idea started as "an off-season" snowboard (we live in Aus, so snow isn't exactly our forte), because that's the background of the team.
And you are right, we can just as easily (and perhaps more correctly) say that this is a mountainboard.
We actually test this with snowboarders, mountainboarders and longboarders. Risky? No doubt. Do you have to get to top speed? Probably not. My rule of thumb for it is: how fast do you need to go to do a flip.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> ANy video about riding that board?


Early-ish days. We are building a second prototype, and want to make some proper vids with that. That'll be around Oct.
Probably will release some amateurish vids on facebook in Sept.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

bseracka said:


> How is this any different than all the other motorized mt boards? do you control this one with a smartphone instead of a wired throtle controller


Wireless controller at the moment, nothing too fancy yet. Do have some controller ideas we want to explore down the track.
Motorized mt boards are not new, very true. Difference? I want to say it's like comparing a normal car with off road tyres against an off road buggy. When we make the vids, they will say more than what we can ever say on here. (Especially if we plaster ourselves across a van).


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Judging from BA's reaction I foresee that this will be reviewed in the "Bad ideas" section of angrysnowboarder.com within the next 48 hours.


If a board straight out of a garage can get a review 48hrs from its first crappy pic being revealed, then we're doing literally a shitload better than we could've hoped


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I will withhold judgement until I see someone spin a 360 with this thing, or even just ride it and jump it. Not going to be easy considering the size and weight


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

pingaaus1985 said:


> ... They will say more than what we can ever say on here. (especially if we plaster ourselves across a van).


d'oh!!!

....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't pay attention to the haters! Many people can't see outside the box and it scares them. I'd ride the fuck out of that thing. Not saying its not dangerous but it looks wild and fun! Good job on the design, it looks like it has potential.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Seems like that thing would be way to expensive just for an off-season trainer. I'd rather spend that money and camp out at the bottom of mt hood for the summer and actually snowboard everyday.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Kinda looks like a knock off of the carveboard.
Carveboard USA - Home of the Original Carveboards
Call me stupid but why would you put a motor on something you ride downhill?


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

2hipp4u said:


> Call me stupid but why would you put a motor on something you ride downhill?


:blink: 
...because the closest decent slope to where we live is a 4 hr drive and for most of the year, there's little snow. But there is a good bmx track 10 minutes away.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I'm kinda confused... this looks cool and all, but what does this have to do with snowboarding?

It's a motorized dirtboard. Marketing it as comparable to snowboarding seems silly and will just confuse people and make them think 'wtf'.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

PingaAus1985 said:


> When we make the vids, they will say more than what we can ever say on here. (Especially if we plaster ourselves across a van).


Well, I like your attitude at least. ^^

PS You can multi-quote by klicking the button next to "Quote".


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jed said:


> It's a motorized dirtboard. Marketing it as comparable to snowboarding seems silly and will just confuse people and make them think 'wtf'.


I do agree with that Jed. When I started this thread, I was probably a bit too quick for my own good. Because we started the project with a snowboard idea, the first thing that popped into my head was "oooo let's show it on SnowboardingForum". I don't know if I can change the title now? Administrator?

Anyway, yes, people probably will go 'wtf'.

Having said that, I'm just happy that there is a bit of response - good or bad. Once we make a vid of snowboarders riding it, then we'll really get crucified.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PingaAus1985 said:


> If a board straight out of a garage can get a review 48hrs from its first crappy pic being revealed, then we're doing literally a shitload better than we could've hoped





PingaAus1985 said:


> ....Having said that, I'm just happy that there is a bit of response - good or bad. Once we make a vid of snowboarders riding it, then we'll really get crucified.





Anticrobotic said:


> Well, I like your attitude at least. ^^


^^^^^ This!! ^^^^^ :thumbsup:

Congrat's Dude! :thumbsup: Regardless of the reactions you received from people here, whether we Loved it or Hated it! Your attitude and response to criticism, your embracing the Sarcasm and Irreverence here and turning the joke back around on yourself,.... Awesome!!!

If you do in fact snowboard, I definitely think you belong here!!!! :laugh: :bowdown:

I wish we could "Sticky" your responses to show to the next whiny, butt hurt, opinionated Newb or Spammer that wants to teach us how to behave!!!! :thumbsup:


I'll definitely be interested in seeing the _next_ incarnation of this idea and will be looking forward to the video!!! (....Do tell your testers to watch out for the panel vans tho!!!)


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for your comments Chomps!
Yep, I'll let you guys know about the video a bit later this year.
I'll see if I can convince the team to perhaps jump over a panel van to pay some homage lol!


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Took a little while, but just finished our first video.

This one shows the board in some tame action, to prove that it does actually move  The improved design is shown at the end, and that's the one we really want to thrash around.

No, it's not a snowboard simulator, but it's still great fun to ride. 

Youtube link here.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Big up for the NIN song! ^^ Funny little ollie you guys tried to demonstrate there. Would still like to see some more "freestyle" though...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What's the battery life like? That always seems to be limiting factors in things like this...


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

@Anticrobotic: Yep does need some more "freestyle". We are planning on that with the first Gen 2 vid. Gen 2 is a lot lighter, so that'll make everything that much easier. Plus, we just need to get some practice down on the board to build our own confidence 

@poutanen: Riding it in the park at 20-30km/h, we've gone for over 3 hrs without needing recharge. Having said that, if you are riding it full throttle all the time, it'll obviously be less.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks ok so far


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

PingaAus1985 said:


> @Anticrobotic: Yep does need some more "freestyle". We are planning on that with the first Gen 2 vid. Gen 2 is a lot lighter, so that'll make everything that much easier. Plus, we just need to get some practice down on the board to build our own confidence
> 
> @poutanen: Riding it in the park at 20-30km/h, we've gone for over 3 hrs without needing recharge. Having said that, if you are riding it full throttle all the time, it'll obviously be less.


Just watched the video on Facebook. Great idea. What makes this great is the fact that snowboard movements control the board and it is off road. Really cool. Keep up the good work!! I would love to ride one of these in Minnesota during the off season.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice. I agree with BG, send one of these to the mainland and we'll demo that sucker for ya!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thing looks pretty cool in the vid. The gen2 model at the end looks interesting as well. The 3 hour battery life at 12-18 mph doesnt seem too bad. My question is, at higher speeds with needing to recharge more often. How long is the recharge time to say 3/4 or full charge? 

Also, without having seen how you designed the motor and battery components, would you think a modular, interchangeable battery is possible? I like the idea of shredding hard on the thing and when power drops just plugging in a fully charged spare to keep on going! That way you've always got spare power waiting for you when you'd need it. 

Gotta say, it sure looks promising! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks pretty fun. I wonder if it would be possible to incorporate some sort of recharge mechanism that throws back some charge to the battery, similar to an alternator. That would definitely help improve battery life if your area isn't too flat.

I also wonder how durable the remote is if you fall...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

This thing looked like a destined fail.

But watching the video ... looks pretty fucking cool. I wouldn't get on one without a gang of protective gear. But good luck with it!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> This thing looked like a destined fail.
> 
> But watching the video ... looks pretty fucking cool. I wouldn't get on one without a gang of protective gear. But good luck with it!


I'm a little perplexed by that response. Lots of members here skate & long board. From some of the vids I've watched, they look to b reaching speeds of 40-50 kph. Some guys are wearing lots of protection. Some aren't. 

So I'm just trying to figure out why people seem to feel this rig is different. Aside from being able to ride "up hill" on this, (...which btw I think is pretty cool!) it doesn't look to me to b any more or less hazardous than a 30-40 mph downhill run on a longboard! :dunno:

Now, I am pretty NooB as a snowboarder and I've never ridden a longboard. So maybe I'm missing something, but this Baja board looks like a blast to me. I only hope it's affordable when it hits the market!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm a little perplexed by that response. Lots of members here skate & long board. From some of the vids I've watched, they look to b reaching speeds of 40-50 kph. Some guys are wearing lots of protection. Some aren't.
> 
> So I'm just trying to figure out why people seem to feel this rig is different. Aside from being able to ride "up hill" on this, (...which btw I think is pretty cool!) it doesn't look to me to b any more or less hazardous than a 30-40 mph downhill run on a longboard! :dunno:
> 
> Now, I am pretty NooB as a snowboarder and I've never ridden a longboard. So maybe I'm missing something, but this Baja board looks like a blast to me. I only hope it's affordable when it hits the market!


are you kidding me? its not even close, do you see any trucks on that thing? how is that similiar to a longboard, skateboard or dirtboard?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> are you kidding me? its not even close, do you see any trucks on that thing? how is that similiar to a longboard, skateboard or dirtboard?


its got wheels bro


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

No! I'm not kidding! I already said I don't skate or longboard. What I'm referring to are all the comments about safety, protection, the stated concerns about falling off the thing, etc. How is riding this thing any more or less hazardous than a gravity powered, 40mph decent of a paved hill on a longboard??

This, looks to me like it would be safer and more stable than something whizzing along at those speeds on tiny little 2-3 inch wheels. :dunno: If I'm wrong, please explain it to me because I must be missing something. 

Last time I stepped on a skateboard, I was treated to an impromptu skin graft prep to both knees and elbows because of a "pebble" the size of a pea! I know that was a looong time ago and the tech has undoubtedly changed some since then, but honestly, all those skate decks look essentially the same to me!

So someone tell me how it is that this Bajaboard strikes people as a "sketchier" ride than a long board?

It goes fast! You can fall! Pavement is hard! It'll suck if you crash!
Seriously, What's different? No joke. I'd really like to know! :dunno:


[ edit ]
Btw, snowboards go fast! Ice and hardpack is,.... Duhhh! Hard! It sucks when you crash! Sounds about right to me! :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like it. I longboard in summer and this looks like fun.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> No! I'm not kidding! I already said I don't skate or longboard. What I'm referring to are all the comments about safety, protection, the stated concerns about falling off the thing, etc. How is riding this thing any more or less hazardous than a gravity powered, 40mph decent of a paved hill on a longboard??
> 
> This, looks to me like it would be safer and more stable than something whizzing along at those speeds on tiny little 2-3 inch wheels. :dunno: If I'm wrong, please explain it to me because I must be missing something.
> 
> ...


for starters this thing seems to be steered by remote control by hand, your body control gives very little input into how it turns, so you basically ride on top of this thing and go where it goes because your weight distribution doesnt decide how this thing turns. sure it has some fancy suspension to help keep you on top of this thing but its basically a flat gokart shaped like a longboard with a remote control turning the wheels. why is that dangerous or sketchy? because your weight distribution is not linked to how the board turns, your doing 55mph on this thing and you manuever your body for a hard right but you misjudge on the thumb controller and the board goes for a medium right.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> for starters this thing seems to be steered by remote control by hand, your body control gives very little input into how it turns


Just to correct this point, the steering is done by weight distribution. The wheels also steer as you turn to assist, and the steer rate is adjustable.
We wouldn't dream of steering it with a knob on the controller, because as you rightly indicate, no "feel" = imminent fall.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Does it have brakes, or does it use motor braking? I didn't see anything that looked like brake discs...


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> What makes this great is the fact that snowboard movements control the board and it is off road.


Thanks BG! I'll count that as a little personal reprieve for me making the thread title "snowboard simulator". 



chomps1211 said:


> How long is the recharge time to say 3/4 or full charge?
> 
> Also, without having seen how you designed the motor and battery components, would you think a modular, interchangeable battery is possible?


We think alike chomps. haha 
We do want to make batteries modular/interchangeable, not only just to replace flats, but also to give the option of taking some batteries out if you are just looking to shred hard for a short while, vs putting more in if you are looking to actually go somewhere.
Recharge time atm is ~1 to 1.5 hr, which, to be honest, was a pleasant surprise to us. 



BigmountainVMD said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to incorporate some sort of recharge mechanism that throws back some charge to the battery, similar to an alternator. That would definitely help improve battery life if your area isn't too flat.
> 
> I also wonder how durable the remote is if you fall...


The braking is done electrically, and is regenerative  This is actually really common these days on motorized boards.
Re the remote, we haven't actually finished designing it yet (and we haven't eaten dust yet *touch wood*). Temporarily we are just using an RC car remote for simplicity.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

side to side seemed really slow; not sure if this is intentional, because the deck is to wide, or the compression/rebound rates on the shocks are wrong.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hell yeah that thing looks pretty sick, and seems like the numbers for run/charge time are almost too good to be true. 
The foot hooks on gen2 seem like a good idea for a quick dismount from a bail, but I would rather have an option to be strapped in like a snowboard to really lean into the carves. But something in between would be ideal so your locked in but can twist your foot or something to release, thinking something kind of similar to those bicycle pedals that attach to shoes.

Anyway good luck on producing that thing for the masses. And if your looking for someone to test that out in Canada send me a pm


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> This, looks to me like it would be safer and more stable than something whizzing along at those speeds on tiny little 2-3 inch wheels.


I've discussed the risk topic a lot with my mate. Falling at speed, whether on a longboard or dirtboard or this is physically not that much different. 

I ride a motorcycle, so I like to compare that with falling off a motorcycle vs falling off a scooter or bicycle at the same speed. Difference? Very little. Except in my instance, I have leathers and helmet, so I probably end up a lot better than the scooter or bike rider.

A plus for this board is that because of its suspension setup, we can get up to 50km/h very stably. And it can take a bump at speed.

The main concern we had, and as people rightfully pointed out earlier in the thread, is that you wouldn't want your foot trapped if you do go down. This is a design consideration for us to make the board as light as possible, and is why we are using freebord half bindings in Gen2. May look at some other bindings at little later, once we get the Gen2 board up and running.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

How about an electronic binding release using a deadman's switch on the remote?


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

what about no remote and using segway type of controls to move foreward and backward.

can you ride it switch?


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> How about an electronic binding release using a deadman's switch on the remote?


Yep, on the "alternatives if half bindings turn out s***" list. Our hope is that Gen2 will be light enough that this becomes less of an issue.



mdc said:


> what about no remote and using segway type of controls to move foreward and backward.
> 
> can you ride it switch?


Riding switch is on our to-do list
As far as Segway-esque control, it's workable for a commuting only board, but not sure how that would feature when you are drifting, jumping and generally moving all over the place. Plus it's additional sensors and electronics we have to mount and protect, and then $$$.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When will you have a sell able product? What is your projected piece point?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

PingaAus1985 said:


> Just to correct this point, the steering is done by weight distribution. The wheels also steer as you turn to assist, and the steer rate is adjustable.
> We wouldn't dream of steering it with a knob on the controller, because as you rightly indicate, no "feel" = imminent fall.


OK so it has an hanger that pivots on pressure so the axle can turn around some kind of kingpin or something similar. It looked electronically steered as the body dynamics when riding in the video seemed off or delayed and sometimes not consistent. This could be due to the suspension you got going on. This assisted steering is this something that gets triggered at a certain point of weight transfer? is it a mechanical trigger or triggered electronically by a sensor when the board detects when it's weighted to a certain degree. I hope you don't get me wrong, the idea is grand and it be dope if you could pull this off.


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

Does BurtonAvenger get some kind of forum bonus for being a complete DICK?

Or is he just a complete DICK regardless?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Grego said:


> Does BurtonAvenger get some kind of forum bonus for being a complete DICK?
> 
> Or is he just a complete DICK regardless?


He lacks, or seems to lack, e-manners.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Argo said:


> When will you have a sell able product? What is your projected piece point?


Just started on the commercial stuff now. Not as exciting work lol (apologies to anyone working in related fields! ) We would like to crowdfund this in Nov, so should have these things figured out by end of Oct. We want to make the board available in term of months, not years. 



ItchEtrigR said:


> This assisted steering is this something that gets triggered at a certain point of weight transfer? is it a mechanical trigger or triggered electronically by a sensor when the board detects when it's weighted to a certain degree. I hope you don't get me wrong, the idea is grand and it be dope if you could pull this off.


Not at all mate, you comments are very valid.
The steering is mechanical. Generally, we try to go mechanical if we can, because things are easier to mod or replace, provide a more direct "feel", etc. Plus we want to be able to spray the board down to clean it, not carefully wipe around the electronics with a damp cloth :laugh:.



Grego said:


> Does BurtonAvenger get some kind of forum bonus for being a complete DICK?


I always thought it was just a persona thing, like in pro wrestling lol.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

bseracka said:


> side to side seemed really slow; not sure if this is intentional, because the deck is to wide, or the compression/rebound rates on the shocks are wrong.


Partly because we over designed the first one so it weighs more than it should, and partly because we left the shocks on factory settings.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Grego said:


> Does BurtonAvenger get some kind of forum bonus for being a complete DICK?
> 
> Or is he just a complete DICK regardless?


Not that he needs defending but to be fair, the title of the thread sort of invited it. Lots of gimmicky snowboard shit has popped up over the years. He caught heat because he came in trying to tie it into snowboarding.

If the product was introduced as a road (mabye off-road) motorized doo-hicky there probably wouldn't have been so much skepticism. But Pinga owned up to it, so it's all good.

I gotta admit, the video looks pretty sick.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Motorized all terrain long board


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Having a little random fun on the weekend with simple color schemes. Not actual names, so please don't sue me DC & Marvel.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like the Ironman and Dark Night color schemes!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sick, I'd ride it around town and on-in-town walking trails....but does it have torq and 4wd for serious up hill...will it do mellow dh bike trails....it would be a blast if it could do full on dh trails and air off jumps and drops off cattracks...like what's found on PNW dh trails....though I'd imagine it would have to be gas powered.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sick, I'd ride it around town and on-in-town walking trails....but does it have torq and 4wd for serious up hill...will it do mellow dh bike trails....it would be a blast if it could do full on dh trails and air off jumps and drops off cattracks...like what's found on PNW dh trails....though I'd imagine it would have to be gas powered.


Yep, we are aiming to give Gen2 a lot of torque for uphill runs. With respect to the bike trails, we've designed the board to land jumps, but it will depend on how good you are won't it haha.


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think I have seen anything more efficiently or cruelly designed for crippling humans since one of the articles I read about Uday Hussein.

Can you imagine a crash with that flipping backwards and/or getting wedged, as you fall forwards, with your feet strapped in; your entire body weight ripping your knee sockets open and tearing every tendon as faceplate - your legs left attached only by sinew and broken flesh.

Please, fit some open bindings.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

P-Ride said:


> Please, fit some open bindings.


Take a closer look! Gen2 has 'em. :blink:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

P-Ride said:


> I don't think I have seen anything more efficiently or cruelly designed for crippling humans since one of the articles I read about Uday Hussein.
> 
> Can you imagine a crash with that flipping backwards and/or getting wedged, as you fall forwards, with your feet strapped in; your entire body weight ripping your knee sockets open and tearing every tendon as faceplate - your legs left attached only by sinew and broken flesh.
> 
> Please, fit some open bindings.


I can imagine. Crashing skis with the bindings cranked all the way up. You might want to be careful on a snowboard too.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Pinga, I thought of two more questions... Are the tires solid or pneumatic, and what do you expect for a tread lifespan?

I really want one of these. I'll ride to and from work daily. :-D


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

P-Ride said:


> I don't think I have seen anything more efficiently or cruelly designed for crippling humans since one of the articles I read about Uday Hussein.
> 
> Please, fit some open bindings.


I'm going to take part of that as a compliment - as comic book guy would say: Most Efficient Design Ever :laugh: But seriously, yes, not ripping off legs was and is a major consideration, thus open bindings on Gen2.



The Deacon said:


> Pinga, I thought of two more questions... Are the tires solid or pneumatic, and what do you expect for a tread lifespan?
> 
> I really want one of these. I'll ride to and from work daily. :-D


Tires will be pneumatic. Can't say about tread life yet, will need to test that once Gen2 is up. Currently we are using 10inch off-road electric scooter tires, so not too far off in application.
Tires actually arrived in the mail today - just to give a perspective on roughly how big the board will be in comparison to a standard longboard.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just uploaded a bit of unseen raw video footage filmed during practice and testing. A demo of the Gen1 prototype handling, without any musical distractions (especially if you aren't a fan of NIN ).

BajaBoard Raw Video Footage Compilation 1 - YouTube


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not sure if this has been asked yet, but do you have any idea of a price range for this thing when it goes on the market?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

PingaAus1985 said:


> (especially if you aren't a fan of NIN ).


Who's not a fan of NIN??? :dunno: it's a sad world...


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Not sure if this has been asked yet, but do you have any idea of a price range for this thing when it goes on the market?


Still getting the parts in, so will know once we have all the parts. It should fall between the $1K-$4K range. Will also depend on how many we need to make in our first production run, obviously, more = less cost.

Will give a better indication on FB page in Nov.

And since we are from Aus, fingers crossed for the AUD to drop!


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Who's not a fan of NIN??? :dunno: it's a sad world...


I know, tsk tsk tsk:eusa_clap:


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

It has taken a while, but finally managed to upload our website this morning 

Check it out @ www.bajaboard.com.au

May have to hit refresh, as we are still tweaking it a bit.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

came across this the other day.

FiiK Electric Skateboards - USA

just gonna go ahead and leave that there for ya...


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> came across this the other day.
> 
> FiiK Electric Skateboards - USA
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave that there for ya...


Thanks for that Steezus. Good aussie company Fiik.
We've done the homework, and are aware of what's out there - and let's just say that that is one of the reasons why we wanted to build our own.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PingaAus1985 said:


> It has taken a while, but finally managed to upload our website this morning
> 
> Check it out @ www.bajaboard.com.au
> 
> May have to hit refresh, as we are still tweaking it a bit.


Awesome looking site! Very cool looking, well done & informative. 



PingaAus1985 said:


> Thanks for that Steezus. Good aussie company Fiik.
> We've done the homework, and are aware of what's out there - and let's just say that that is one of the reasons why we wanted to build our own.


I checked out the Flik site, No comparison as far as I can see. You have obviously done some Top Notch design work on your board as well as producing some amazing innovations to improve and maximize real world functionality! Really looking forward to the Baja Board finally hitting the market! 

BTW, I thought I'd go ahead and embed that Raw footage vid for you. (_...some of the folks here are waaaay to lazy to click through! don't want them to miss this!_)  :thumbsup:


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for that chomps


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Really glad you guys got rid of the snowboard bindings, that was a lawsuit waiting to happen. These things look pretty cool now, hopefully you can get some good range on it.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Getting very close to some action now :laugh: Scouring for mountainbike trails and dirt parks. 
www.facebook.com/bajaboard


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow big improvement over the death trap of generation one. My concerns would be the ground clearance, it looks like this thing could bottom out pretty easily going up curbs etc, and also if you do bail does it have some kind of weight sensor that puts the brakes on and stops it? Even if you let off the throttle this thing still could be going pretty quick and is probably not as sturdy as your average longboard that can take flying into trees etc.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> My concerns would be the ground clearance, it looks like this thing could bottom out pretty easily going up curbs etc, and also if you do bail does it have some kind of weight sensor that puts the brakes on and stops it? Even if you let off the throttle this thing still could be going pretty quick and is probably not as sturdy as your average longboard that can take flying into trees etc.


It all depends on how fast the longboard flies into the tree doesn't it? 

Ride height depends on shock sizes, and we are getting some longer ones. Just got held up by holiday period. The ones in the pic are recycled from Gen1 for the sake of early pics. You will be able to bunny hop as well like a bike, if you really wanna get up some obstacles.

And yes, there will be fail-safes if you come off that make sure the board shuts off.

Btw, there will be a Gen3.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

For the US market you need to have a version that works with "road slicks" wider smooth tires for riding on pavement here. A lot of guys here ride mountain boards customized for pavement, steep hills, power slides etc. 

I have a couple and your invention would be cool for getting back up a mile long hill. Ride down 45 mph with no motor and use the motor to get back up top without walking for a half hour or needing someone to drive you.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> I have a couple and your invention would be cool for getting back up a mile long hill. Ride down 45 mph with no motor and use the motor to get back up top without walking for a half hour or needing someone to drive you.


And the bonus there is that you can recharge batteries all the way down, and use it on the way up.

Not perpetual motion machine, but next best thing


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Dude that thing is AWESOME! I use to race RC cars and that is like a traxxas you can ride! I'd buy that shit right now if it's for a fair price and help you sell it to equally thinking minds. Which is everyone that has dirt and no snow. 

Holy shit I wish I was on this bus. :thumbsup:


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Dude that thing is AWESOME! I use to race RC cars and that is like a traxxas you can ride!


Thanks man! You won't be surprised to hear that one of the founders at our start-up used to race RC's professionally when he was 16

Here's a full color pic of a near functional Gen2. I won't bombard with too many pics, more is on our FB. http://www.facebook.com/bajaboard


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

I see you guys have lost the Freebord straps. This is looking very cool.

You're clearly putting a lot of man hours into this project and it's showing. I'll be watching this closely from now on.

PS: The FB photos look good. I don't think it would hurt to throw a few more up here, it's your thread after all


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Appreciate that Flylo.

We will likely stick with the Freebord bindings in this version. I'll upload some more pics once its fully functional.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

golf course destroyer, i like it


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

CassMT said:


> golf course destroyer, i like it


Lol, well referenced.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

first thought though...i would focus on the transportation aspect. no one is gonna a getting air in a dirt halfpipe with a 60lb board. if they do, don't let it be you that was the one to suggest it!


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

CassMT said:


> first thought though...i would focus on the transportation aspect. no one is gonna a getting air in a dirt halfpipe with a 60lb board. if they do, don't let it be you that was the one to suggest it!


Will definitely be under 60lbs. But I getcha


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

This is awesome... Do you have one with a lawn mower attachment?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

are you aware of the Kickr? these guys may be some competition in the transport market soon

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/424686603/kickr-electrify-every-longboard

is there a release date for the bajaboard? just curious


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

KellionBane said:


> This is awesome... Do you have one with a lawn mower attachment?


We've towed a 85kg person on a 15kg bike uphill, so I'm pretty sure if you had an auto mower of sorts, just tow it behind ya


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

CassMT said:


> are you aware of the Kickr? these guys may be some competition in the transport market soon
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/424686603/kickr-electrify-every-longboard
> 
> is there a release date for the bajaboard? just curious


Yeah we know Kickr. We love it. It isn't so much competition for us, as it would be for the traditional electric skateboards. We are more about action sports, jumps, etc, than about transportation (of course, you can always use it for commuting as well).

Plan is to run Kickstarter campaign March to April, first deliveries before end of 2014, and expect full production to be established first quarter 2015. There are still a number of ideas for weight reduction that we want to test out on another prototype.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Installed some new shocks a few days ago, and put on some LED's. Reminds us of something.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

John Connor better watch his ass!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I still want one.....


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Argo said:


> I still want one.....


You may have already seen this Argo. If not, you can check out details re pricing and timing here: 

http://www.bajaboard.com.au/ftp/pre-order-information-bajaboard.pdf


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

We're no Shaun White, but as we get more practice in, we'll push the board more and more.


----------



## ZachHD (Mar 29, 2014)

Is there going to be a way to adjust your stance? Or is it just a set position that you have to have? Either way it looks pretty fun to ride!


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

I say this in all honesty, this thing looks awesome.

BUT, I'm amazed at the tech, all the engineering, the design, etc. that goes into these things, and ultimately, it's basically just a diversion for people who, due to the time of year, are unable to slide down a hill on a comparatively simple piece of wood....


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

ZachHD said:


> Is there going to be a way to adjust your stance? Or is it just a set position that you have to have? Either way it looks pretty fun to ride!


In the sense that you'll be able to locate the open bindings to suit your stance, yes.


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

We finally made it onto Kickstarter!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bajaboard/bajaboard-electric-skateboard-extreme-makeover

Jump on and check out our project. Any support would be greatly appreciated  Any questions, more than welcome to ask it here.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

PingaAus1985 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We finally made it onto Kickstarter!
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bajaboard/bajaboard-electric-skateboard-extreme-makeover
> ...


yep, still rad. shared it on the FB. Two questions I thought of watching the video. Are those bindings adjustable for stance width, and how does it handle puddles and light moisture/high humidity?


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> yep, still rad. shared it on the FB. Two questions I thought of watching the video. Are those bindings adjustable for stance width, and how does it handle puddles and light moisture/high humidity?


Regarding the bindings, we will either ask for people's preferred width, or more likely, just leave it unattached for the rider to fit him/herself.

It will also be water resistant, meaning you can ride it through the rain, puddles. We will also make it resistant enough that you can spray down with a hose to clean.

Having said that, it won't be a submarine, so don't dunk it in a lake or something


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

PingaAus1985 said:


> Regarding the bindings, we will either ask for people's preferred width, or more likely, just leave it unattached for the rider to fit him/herself.
> 
> It will also be water resistant, meaning you can ride it through the rain, puddles. We will also make it resistant enough that you can spray down with a hose to clean.
> 
> Having said that, it won't be a submarine, so don't dunk it in a lake or something


Sweet. I'm hoping to justify the cost to my wife by using it for my daily commute, and I was a little worried about inclement weather... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

so damn rad, i will have one some day

can't help you kickstart, but i am 100% sure you will make the goal and this thing will go bigtime, good luck


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just watched a YT linked vid of "Pro Mountainboarder on Baja Board" and realized,...


Fuhgeddaboud elitist skiers hating on snowboarders,... with this little beauty, we are going to be pissing off several generations of richy rich, fat cat golfers _EVERYWHERE!!!_ :yahoo: :bowdown:  

(....wear a helmet guys! We're going to be an _irresistible_ moving target!)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i got it! imma start a kickstarter of my own to raise the money to get a bajabord! let's see, how can i word this....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> i got it! imma start a kickstarter of my own to raise the money to get a bajabord! let's see, how can i word this....


6K! Yikes. WAY out of my budget for fun stuff.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This idea.... not so cool. I wouldn't be caught dead riding that thing.

You know what would be cool inventions:
- a machine to peel boiled eggs.
- a portable tool that collects your snowboard hotwax shavings as you scrape, without making a mess.

I'd buy those.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

F1EA said:


> This idea.... not so cool. I wouldn't be caught dead riding that thing.
> 
> You know what would be cool inventions:
> - a machine to peel boiled eggs.
> ...


- A) 5 Ways to Peel an Egg - wikiHow

-B) I use a paper bag. But you can use a hand held vacuum cleaner.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

A) 1 tbsp baking soda in the water, the shelled practically fall off

B) simple, don't scrape

just cuz you don't dare to ride, this idea is legit. i think its a great alternative to a bike, or a car


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CassMT said:


> A) 1 tbsp baking soda in the water, the shelled practically fall off
> 
> B) simple, don't scrape
> 
> just cuz you don't dare to ride, this idea is legit. i think its a great alternative to a bike, or a car


Whoa! awesome. Thats 5mins extra for my day. 

Not scraping... its tempting but we have pretty wet snow out here. Sometimes it is very slow. If it was icier i guess i woulndt scrape at all. I use a bag too... but it's still kinda messy.

About the ride thing... I would dare... i just wouldnt.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

red wax for the heavy spring snow and slush, that's what goes scrape-free the best. rode it yesterday like that and was haulin azz all day...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> A)
> 
> just cuz you don't dare to ride, this idea is legit. i think its a great alternative to a bike, or a car



I'm salivating over the idea, it's just way too expensive for me. And I do believe that the design is great, but I'm perplexed by the lack of clearance under those suspensions. 
That said, if I had 6K to spare I would get one today.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I'm salivating over the idea!
> 
> That said, if I had 6K to spare I would get one today.


Uhmmmm,.. You guys are aware that there's a pledge option for around $3500 US that still gets you a board, right? 

The $6-$8K options are for fully tricked out or custom boards. :dunno:
...$3.5K is not cheap I know, but it ain't 6 grand either!





(And I haven't been able to stop drooling for 6-7 months now!) :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh they are spendy but if it really is used as a commuter you would save a lot of gas. 3.5g is like buying a used car, not too bad


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> yeh they are spendy but if it really is used as a commuter you would save a lot of gas. 3.5g is like buying a used car, not too bad


That's true. With the 19-25 mile range they're shooting for, I imagine lots of folks could easily use it for work n stuff. I know it'd make going to work a helluva lot more fun than it is right now. 

(Although my commute is at the extreme end of it's range. the freeway I drive has a bike lane parallel to it the entire way! No traffic but bikes n baby carriages!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> This idea.... not so cool. I wouldn't be caught dead riding that thing.
> 
> You know what would be cool inventions:
> - a machine to peel boiled eggs.
> ...


SMH. Don't listen to the Canadian. :icon_scratch::laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Uhmmmm,.. You guys are aware that there's a pledge option for around $3500 US that still gets you a board, right?
> 
> The $6-$8K options are for fully tricked out or custom boards. :dunno:
> ...$3.5K is not cheap I know, but it ain't 6 grand either!
> ...


I do.. Still too high. I have 2 teenager kids.
And then there's boosted boards to keep salivating.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I do.. Still too high. I have 2 teenager kids.
> And then there's boosted boards to keep salivating.


Two teenagers? Surpized you can afford snowboarding! 

I would imagine that after they have formalized their production and start doing more volume that the cost is likely to go down. 

I might wind up having to delay gratification myself until it does. But man! I _REALLY_ want to ride one of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Two teenagers? Surpized you can afford snowboarding!
> 
> I would imagine that after they have formalized their production and start doing more volume that the cost is likely to go down.
> 
> I might wind up having to delay gratification myself until it does. But man! I _REALLY_ want to ride one of those! :thumbsup:


I can barely afford snowboarding with Season pass and day trips ;- )
Same here. Man I would see summer in a totally different light  
You need some serious dirt bike full protection with that. The average snowboard fall would wreck you over dirt and gravel.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> SMH. Don't listen to the Canadian. :icon_scratch::laugh:


Yep take it from the nation buying all the Justin bieber CD's.... and went crazy about the hula hoop.

Good market for this invention i think :thumbsup: it'll sell millions


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yep take it from the nation buying all the Justin bieber CD's.... and went crazy about the hula hoop.
> 
> Good market for this invention i think :thumbsup: it'll sell millions


the people that can afford this aren't buying beiber. or hula hoops. :dunno::laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> the people that can afford this aren't buying beiber. or hula hoops. :dunno::laugh:


Don't be so certain.... Surprise music library raid!! 
you clean? (can't blame your kids for downloading Bieber "without you knowing")


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Don't be so certain.... Surprise music library raid!!
> you clean? (can't blame your kids for downloading Bieber "without you knowing")


ain't scurred. they tell me they don't like him. my daughter is really digging my new volbeat cd. :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Yep take it from the nation buying all the Justin bieber CD's.... and went crazy about the hula hoop.
> 
> Good market for this invention i think :thumbsup: it'll sell millions


Bieber? Meh, never heard of him till ppl on this forum used him as an example of being "un-cool!" Besides, you can't fault tween girls for having poor taste.  It's something they have grow out of. (...hopefully anyway!)


....but, don't you go raggin' on the Hula Hoop! You ever seen some PYT in hot pants and a tube top "Workin' a hula hoop on a hot summers day? :tongue4:

Inventor deserves a Nobel Prize as far as I'm concerned!  :laugh:


----------



## PingaAus1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just a quick update guys. Kickstarter fell short, but no biggie. We ended up landing a few partners through the process, so everything's going ahead as per original plan. 

The next design iteration is almost done. Will post a render here when finito.

We have made plans to design an economy model down the track, but only after we are happy with the current one. (Easier to make the best one first, then go backwards).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey man! That's awesome news! Im glad to hear that Kickstarter falling short didn't derail your board or business plans! Can't say I'm suprized. It is a great concept & idea. If I had any money, I'd pony up to be a partner. I think it's that good! :thumbsup:


I'm Looking forward to seeing the next gen design!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

@Deacon showed me the lastest update; http://bajaboard.com.au/


----------

